# labial trigger point injection



## SSweetland (Feb 16, 2010)

Is there a CPT code that I can use for a trigger point injection into the labia for pain. I thinking 58999 but if there is a code, I want to make sure. thanks
Sheila Sweetland


----------



## MartiWright (Mar 23, 2018)

*Medical Coder*

I think that it is 64430.


----------

